

Ask HN: In what language should I invest my time? - phzbOx

A couple years ago I was a C++ dev; I then switched to Python (and really enjoyed it for a while), but I'm getting a bit tired of it. So, I'm searching a new language/community/framework to invest my time in.. I'm thinking something between node, clojure, Qi, or Objective-C(With all the iphone development obviously)..<p>What do you think? (Note that I've already read a bit on these languages and few others)
======
glimcat
Language as a distinguishing trait is overrated.

Pick a project that you want to spend time on, then learn the tools that make
it easiest to accomplish your design goals.

------
zephyrfalcon
Hm, the question is, why are you getting tired of Python? What are you looking
for instead? Better performance? A more dynamic language? Extensible syntax?
Something more math related; or less? Good concurrency/parellelism? Friendly
community? Something obscure, different or more "enterprisey"? ... If you know
the answer to that, it will be clearer where to look for your next language.

------
hansy
Learn whatever you need that will get you to your goal with the most
satisfaction.

If you want to make iPhone apps, obj-c is probably the way to go. If you want
to go into Android development, Java is solid. If you like the web sphere Ruby
is awesome. Javascript in general is a highly sought out skill plus you said
you were interested in Node, so that's an option as well.

------
karterk
Languages are nothing but tools for you to get something done. And as with all
tools, what matters the most is what you want to get done.

If you are looking purely from a learning point of view, learning a functional
language like clojure or erlang can open up your eyes to new paradigms and
ideas.

------
wavephorm
JavaScript. Not because of the language, but because its API's will take the
language where no others can go. Between HTML5, NodeJS, and WebGL there is an
awful wide range of things that can be created.

